# Pasarelas de pago. Paypal VS laCaixa



## skyFly (18 Ene 2013)

Hola, estoy a puntito de implementar una TPVV, pero tengo dudas sobre quién coger, estoy entre Paypal y laCaixa, Paypal si no recuerdo mal se lleva un 3% de comisión por pago, y laCaixa no estoy seguro de cuánto se lleva...

Alguien me podría guiar un poco? Experiencias, ideas... ? 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

Paypal es un sablazo, pero no deberias prescindir de el, ya que lo usa muchisima gente. Pero también deberias tener una TPV virtual de algún banco. La comision es más baja, bastante más de lo que cobra paypal. Deberias trabajar con las dos. Ademas de ofrecer pagos por transferencia y contra reembolso.


----------



## chaber (18 Ene 2013)

Paypal o la Caixa? 

Mejor PayPal y la Caixa. Paypal se lleva una buena comisión pero es mejor vender y que te cobren la comisión a no vender, además instalarlo es relativamente fácil.

Uno es para pagar con la tarjeta y el otro con la cuenta de Paypal. Una cosa no quita la otra, pero ojo con los piratas de la Caixa, son careros de cojones, yo me pateé todos los bancos y lo mejor que encontré fue Catalunya Caixa, luego me he cambiado al Sabadell y aún mejor.

Si no es que te dan muy buenas condiciones, yo me lo pensaría y miraría otras entidades antes de firmar por La Caixa.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Ene 2013)

Dispones tambien de moneybookers, no va mal, acepta tarjetas de credito y tiene menos comisiones que paypal, pero te retiene 40 dias el dinero, por si el cliente "reclama"

En cuanto a reclamaciones paypal defiende mucho mas al comprador que al vendedor, por lo que si buscas algo por internet te encontraras muchas quejas por parte de vendedores sobre todo con gente (compradores) que va con maldad.

y un TPV,pues tambien vendria bien, ademas del contrareembolso y transferencia bancaria


----------



## tica (18 Ene 2013)

En España casi nadie compra con moneybookers, y si se quedan la pasta 40 me parece un abuso como para pensarselo. 
Yo problemas con paypal no he tenido ni uno, aunque mi producto no es susceptible de movidas como con otros productos que inciten al fraude.


----------



## chaber (18 Ene 2013)

Contrareembolso si, en función de lo que vendas. Si son cosas muy caras olvídalo. En cuanto a la transferencia yo en mi caso la descarté, supongo que habrá nichos de mercado donde funcionará, pero la venta online es al momento, si el cliente tiene que ir a su banco online (ya el físico lo descarto) poner sus claves hacerte la transferencia y luego a ti que te figure en tu extracto, a lo mejor han pasado 2-3 días y entonces le envías y 1 o 2 dias más si es agencia o 3-5 si es correos. No sé, no lo veo práctico pero como digo habrá sectores donde se estile.


----------



## McArrow (18 Ene 2013)

Los banquitos están poniendo pegas para dar tpv virtual "porque asumen un riesgo" (? ) (directora sucursal dixit); al final te la dan y te la cobran. La sermepa funciona bien, pero hay que configurarla, no vale darle al botón "instalar sermepa". 

Paypal ha puesto ahora un rollete (hace poco muy poco) por el cual te dan pasarela de pago para las principales tarjetas: es lo que ellos llaman "pasarela integral" https://www.paypal.com/es/webapps/mpp/hosted por la cual te soplan 15 €/mes + las comisiones (que no son para morirse tampoco).

PEEEERO el secreto mejor guardado de la galaxia de los cobros online es que CON UNA CUENTA DE PAYPAL TONTORRONA, sin ser cuenta de empresa ni nada, PUEDES ACEPTAR PAGOS CON VISA, sin que el comprador tenga que tener cuenta paypal ni ostias. 

Es decir: para muchas ventas, opciones a y b. Para arrancar, la c sin dudas.
Funciona de perilla y las comisiones la verdad no son la muerte, son el precio de vender online.


----------



## chaber (19 Ene 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> PEEEERO el secreto mejor guardado de la galaxia de los cobros online es que CON UNA CUENTA DE PAYPAL TONTORRONA, sin ser cuenta de empresa ni nada, PUEDES ACEPTAR PAGOS CON VISA, sin que el comprador tenga que tener cuenta paypal ni ostias.




Cuéntanos más.


----------



## McArrow (19 Ene 2013)

Pozi. Verificado.

1) Abrir cuenta paypal de pringaillo (no de empresa). Si la vas a usar para algo medianamente serio, usa un mail que no sea pepepollagordadecuenca1976@gmail.com, porque el mail es lo que verán tus clientes.

2) Si tienes un cms que integre paypal, miel sobre hojuelas; si no, crear botones y pegar en tu web.

Y ya está, el cliente puede pagar con visa "como invitado de paypal". Las comisiones no son para matar a nadie, por una compra (con mi propia visa) la compra era de 3,80 y me lijaron 0,48; si son cantidades altas la proporción es menor porque lleva un fijo y porcentaje.

Si queréis comprobarlo os he preparado una bonita burbuja para que os compréis algo:
Burbuja | Pruebas - WooCommerce

Elegid pago paypal, os redirige; en la pantalla paypal te sale pagar con paypal preseleccionado y debajo "¿No dispone de una cuenta paypal?" Pues ahí coge la visa y lo que haga falta. Funciona suave y sin problemas.

Quizás una vez la web en funcionamiento real sea sensato poner el dibujirri de la visa y explicarle un poco la cosa al comprador... pero para pruebas ya me vale 

Si alguno os emocionáis con la comprobación y realizáis el pago, juro devolverlo y no entrar en las huestes de bárcenas. Bueno, no por ahora.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ene 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> Pozi. Verificado.
> 
> 1) Abrir cuenta paypal de pringaillo (no de empresa). Si la vas a usar para algo medianamente serio, usa un mail que no sea pepepollagordadecuenca1976@gmail.com, porque el mail es lo que verán tus clientes.
> 
> ...



Has probado en produccion ( alguna tienda) el plugin WooCommerce??

Saludos


----------



## McArrow (19 Ene 2013)

no, solo en pruebas, pero estoy alucinando bastante y en breve lo implementaré en alguna tiendilla mía. Las del curro (de clientes) las estoy armando en joomla+virtuemart pero bueno, ya son manías personales, pero AMO el wordpress. El woocomerce la última vez que lo probé (creo que antes del verano), era una ful... pero ostras... con la nueva ver del wp y del woo... más contenta que un tonto con un pirulí hoygan

Edito para decir que donde este un buen wp que me se quiten los jomlas 

No ajais caso a los que me lleben la kontra que esto es como lo de que te gusta más, carne u pescao XDDDD


----------



## wililon (19 Ene 2013)

Paypl cobra 3,5% + 0'35 eur si vendes menos de 2500 al mes. Si venses mas 2,9 + .35. Esta comisión vale para los q pagan con cuenta paypal o tarjeta (invitado). Es relativamente facil de integrar en la base de datos mediante confirmación de pagos aunque hay que tener nociones de lenguajes de programación. Si tienes que hacer una devolución, te devuelven la comisión.

Estoy planteandome poner también la plataforma de ing, pero aún no me dejan cogerla.


----------



## McArrow (19 Ene 2013)

bueno, pues a final de mes os diré si me cobra más u se queda ahí la cosa... Me tiene un poco intrigá el rollillo de que paypal cobra su porcentaje, pero visa tedría que cobrar el suyo... Pero con estas cosas lo mejor es hacer pruebas con gaseosa y esperar a ver.

Tranquis que yo os informo de los movimientos de la cosa.

Y si ING te falla o te cobra mucho, recuerda que ahora paypal te da plataforma por 15 euros mes. Parezco una cm, pero coñes es que me he tirado un año peleándome con mi banco para que me diera una tpv (aunque sólo fuese para hacer pruebas, para aprender a implementarla para mis clientes) y los requisitos eran la pera, si a la directora de la sucursal hasta le pedían que viniese a ver físicamente mi negocio virtual...

Parece que la CAM la estaba dando fásil pero balla hustec a saber ahora.


----------



## wililon (21 Ene 2013)

Cuando Paypal cobra su porcentaje, está incluido lo de VISA. No pagas más si pagan por VISA


----------



## diga2299 (17 Oct 2013)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui y pienso que he acertado en registrarme en este foro.
Es sumamente intersante y espero productivo.

Me uno a esta respuesta que me tenia altamente intrigado.
Entonces con toda seguridad, al pagar el cliente por Paypal-opcion visa, no cobra nada extra verdad?...

Menos mal.

Ahora, y disculpen mi ignorancia pero estoy un poco espeso en estos temas, ¿en que diferencia Paypal, de una pasarela como la Caixa, si ambos le ofrecen al cliente las mismas opciones?....(a nosotros la diferencia es el coste de la comision, pero a ellos?).

Gracias.


----------



## Sallemn (18 Oct 2013)

Mucho cuidado con Paypal que últimamente la gente esta abriendo reclamaciones para devolver artículos que había pasado el plazo de 15 días de prueba en tienda y como Paypal ofrece 45 días te toca comértelos. 
Además de que no miran si esta usado o no, el cliente abre la reclamación, Paypal les dice que lo envien a la tienda física y cuando ven que ha llegado por el número de seguimiento les devuelven la pasta y tu te quedas con un producto usado que no puedes vender y cara de tonto.


----------



## iPod teca (18 Oct 2013)

La Caixa son carísimos. Seguro que te sale igual que Paypal.

Hay otro que he visto que son Paymill. Un poco más barato que Paypal sólo que es más sencillo el pago y no tan lioso como la plataforma gratuita de la que habláis de Paypal.
Que si, que es verdad que la versión gratuita acepta pagos sin tener cuenta en Paypal, pero que todos sabemos que el pantallazo incita al pago por Paypal tradicional y crea confusión al usuario final.

Si utilizas Woocommerce, lo bueno es que la plataforma mijireh que viene integrada te ofrece la posibilidad de utilizar paymill. Algún día lo probaré puesto que con mijireh no sacas al cliente de tu web, sino que la plataforma se integra dentro de tu web con tu Header, logotipo o lo que quieras.
Mijireh se lleva 0,50 € por transacción. (además de casi el 3% de Paymill, claro)

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 08:42 ----------




McArrow dijo:


> Pozi. Verificado.
> Si queréis comprobarlo os he preparado una bonita burbuja para que os compréis algo:
> Burbuja | Pruebas - WooCommerce



A ver si en la próxima versión del Artisteer lo compatibilizan de una vez con woocommerce (y otros mil plugins)


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (18 Oct 2013)

Utiliza ING-Direct Negocios. 

No te cobran nada por tener un servicio de TPV-Virtual, son muy apañados y no están pensando en fundirte a comisiones.


----------



## kudeiro (18 Oct 2013)

McArrow dijo:


> Pozi. Verificado.
> 
> Y ya está, el cliente puede pagar con visa "como invitado de paypal". Las comisiones no son para matar a nadie, por una compra (con mi propia visa) la compra era de 3,80 y me lijaron 0,48; si son cantidades altas la proporción es menor porque lleva un fijo y porcentaje.



Pero esto sale cuando está en producción? He hecho varias webapps con la librería de Paypal para Phonegap y jamás he visto esa opción

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 09:31 ----------




Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Utiliza ING-Direct Negocios.
> 
> No te cobran nada por tener un servicio de TPV-Virtual, son muy apañados y no están pensando en fundirte a comisiones.



Además ING es de los pocos bancos que te deja poner su TPV en páginas porno


----------



## KinderWeno (18 Oct 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Utiliza ING-Direct Negocios.
> 
> No te cobran nada por tener un servicio de TPV-Virtual, son muy apañados y no están pensando en fundirte a comisiones.



Venía a decir esto.
Dejate de la caixa que te estafa a comisiones.


----------



## wililon (18 Oct 2013)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Utiliza ING-Direct Negocios.
> 
> No te cobran nada por tener un servicio de TPV-Virtual, son muy apañados y no están pensando en fundirte a comisiones.



Lo tengo implementado desde hace algunas semanas. 0.85% por transacción sin parte fija. Funciona bastante bien, ahora me estoy planteando poner un sobrecoste a los que paguen por paypal que por lo que vendo es de 3 a 8 veces más la comisión. 

Creo que no es el más barato, pero desde hace años paso de otros bancos. Deberían hacer una telefónica.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Oct 2013)

Paypal, cuando vendes algo dispones de 45 dias en los cuales el cliente te puede reclamar y perder pasta... perooo si ofreces un servicio no hay posibilidad de reclamacion y en las disputas sales ganando el 100% de las veces, no asi si el material que vendes es algo fisico.

Pero hay un pero... si el puñetero cliente decide cancelar la compra atraves de su banco, si lo que has vendido es un servicio llevas las de perder, pero si es algo tangible llevas la de ganar. Paypal te cubre dichos costes si NO es un servicio, lo que son las cuentas protegidas.

Y si Paypal permite usar su pasarela siendo invitado, sin necesidad de registro en la misma,lo que pasa que los cabritos lo ponen en letra pequeñita.


----------



## wililon (18 Oct 2013)

diga2299 dijo:


> Ahora, y disculpen mi ignorancia pero estoy un poco espeso en estos temas, ¿en que diferencia Paypal, de una pasarela como la Caixa, si ambos le ofrecen al cliente las mismas opciones?....(a nosotros la diferencia es el coste de la comision, pero a ellos?).
> Gracias.



Paypal te pide dirección postal (aunque estés comprando servicios) e email, y está puesto para que te hagas una cuenta paypal aunque no sea obligatorio.

Los TPV sólo la tarjeta. Si tienes cosas de comercio seguro quizá te hacen una pregunta que el usuario tiene asignada en esa tarjeta.


----------



## diga2299 (18 Oct 2013)

Gracias.
Entonces resumiendo. El cliente tiene las mismas opciones de pago solo que en Paypal le piden mas información que no lo hace las pasarelas de los bancos...
¿cierto?..

Fenomenal! ya entendí.

Un saludo.


----------



## wililon (18 Oct 2013)

Si, piden más info pero la diferencia gorda está, en que para pagar sin hacerte cuenta paypal no se ve a primera vista, mucho clientes se sienten "obligados" a hacerse la cuenta. También lo que comentan de las reclamaciones/devoluciones, pero yo eso nunca lo he sufrido.


----------



## iPod teca (18 Oct 2013)

diga2299 dijo:


> Gracias.
> Entonces resumiendo. El cliente tiene las mismas opciones de pago solo que en Paypal le piden mas información que no lo hace las pasarelas de los bancos...
> ¿cierto?..
> 
> ...



No es que pidan más datos, sino que lo presentan de tal modo que parece que tienes que tener cuenta paupal. Pero abajo en pequeño te pone ¿no tienes cuenta paypal? lo abres y aparece esto:

http://www.flordeazahara.es/comprar-low-cost/images/tallas-envio/paypal.png


----------



## diga2299 (18 Oct 2013)

Osea que tiene que tener cuenta en Paypal....salvo que lo haga por tarjeta (dentro del sistema de Paypal)...

Vaya intríngulis...menos mal que al final (y espero los clientes entiendan) lo pueden hacer en el sistea de paypal pero por tarjeta y sin tener cuenta, ¿verdad? si no muchas operaciones se caerían.
Creo entender que es asi ¿cierto?


----------



## wililon (18 Oct 2013)

diga2299 dijo:


> Osea que tiene que tener cuenta en Paypal....salvo que lo haga por tarjeta (dentro del sistema de Paypal)...
> 
> Vaya intríngulis...menos mal que al final (y espero los clientes entiendan) lo pueden hacer en el sistea de paypal pero por tarjeta y sin tener cuenta, ¿verdad? si no muchas operaciones se caerían.
> Creo entender que es asi ¿cierto?



Eso es. Deja claro que SI se puede pagar por tarjeta (sin Paypal) en tu web.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Oct 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> No es que pidan más datos, sino que lo presentan de tal modo que parece que tienes que tener cuenta paupal. Pero abajo en pequeño te pone ¿no tienes cuenta paypal? lo abres y aparece esto:
> 
> http://www.flordeazahara.es/comprar-low-cost/images/tallas-envio/paypal.png



No es del todo correcto. Esto te aparece *a ti* cuando haces una prueba de compra porque como tu si tienes una cuenta de paypal lo detecta por las cookies. A los usuarios que no tienen paypal les aparece directamente el formulario para poner los datos de la visa. Tu error lo cometí yo hace años, pero si borras las cookies de paypal verás que lo que te digo es cierto.

Yo llevo con paypal desde hace mas de 8 años, las comisiones no son baratas pero el sistema funciona bastante bien y los usuarios lo conocen, de todas formas no hagas cosas raras porque a la que huelan chanchullos te la bloquean.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 14:06 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> PayPal tiene diferentes métodos y formas de funcionar del API, dependiendo de cuál implementes, puede salir una cosa u otra en el proceso del pago.




Exactamente, por ejemplo puedes indicarle que es un servicio y que no es necesaria la dirección física para evitar que te pidas esos datos.


----------



## kudeiro (18 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo llevo con paypal desde hace mas de 8 años, las comisiones no son baratas pero el sistema funciona bastante bien y los usuarios lo conocen, de todas formas no hagas cosas raras porque a la que huelan chanchullos te la bloquean.



Paypal será muchas cosas, pero su API y librerías son una delicia, sobre todo las de movil, se implementan en 5 minutos y son a prueba de bomba. ¿cuantos años tendrán que pasar para que una TPV virtual de banco español pueda decir lo mismo?


----------



## Señor Importante (20 Oct 2013)

La Caixa ante la competencia está cambiando el chip de las comisiones desorbitadas del 2,5-3,5% de antes a otras menos bestias al cambiarlo del CyberPack de la Caixa a Comercia Global Payments comerciaglobalpayments.com Ha bajado las comisiones al 0,6% y para compras de menos de 10€ a 30centimos fijos.

El Banco Sabadell ofrece lo mismo un 0,6% de comisión por pago por Tarjeta


Paypal si un mes logras vender más de 2500€ te baja al 2,7%, creo que el siguiente escalón era 10.000€ que llegar a eso en un mes o eres amancio ortega o no se quien llega a esa cantidad si la gente mayoritariamente elige otra forma de pago con menor comisión.


El contra reembolso las mensajerias están al 3% como ChronoExpres y 5% otras como UPS, TourLine, pero lo importante es el tiempo que este con tu dinero jugando que todas es 1 semana hasta que te lo reintegran.


----------



## diga2299 (21 Oct 2013)

Sallemn dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con Paypal que últimamente la gente esta abriendo reclamaciones para devolver artículos que había pasado el plazo de 15 días de prueba en tienda y como Paypal ofrece 45 días te toca comértelos.
> Además de que no miran si esta usado o no, el cliente abre la reclamación, Paypal les dice que lo envien a la tienda física y cuando ven que ha llegado por el número de seguimiento les devuelven la pasta y tu te quedas con un producto usado que no puedes vender y cara de tonto.



No pongo en duda tu comentario, y por eso *me preocupa*....Uuuuummm ¿que nos cuentan los demás?...

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:10 ----------




chaber dijo:


> Contrareembolso si, en función de lo que vendas. Si son cosas muy caras olvídalo.



¿por que?....

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:12 ----------




McArrow dijo:


> ...
> Paypal ha puesto ahora un rollete (hace poco muy poco) por el cual te dan pasarela de pago para las principales tarjetas: es lo que ellos llaman "pasarela integral" https://www.paypal.com/es/webapps/mpp/hosted por la cual te soplan 15 €/mes + las comisiones (que no son para morirse tampoco).
> 
> PEEEERO el secreto mejor guardado de la galaxia de los cobros online es que CON UNA CUENTA DE PAYPAL TONTORRONA, sin ser cuenta de empresa ni nada, PUEDES ACEPTAR PAGOS CON VISA, sin que el comprador tenga que tener cuenta paypal ni ostias. ...



¿y cual es la diferencia si en una de cobran y en otra no los 15€?

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:16 ----------




wililon dijo:


> .... Es relativamente facil de integrar en la base de datos mediante* confirmación de pagos* aunque hay que tener nociones de lenguajes de programación. ...



No entiendo...

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:20 ----------




wililon dijo:


> Lo tengo implementado desde hace algunas semanas. 0.85% por transacción sin parte fija. Funciona bastante bien, ahora me estoy planteando poner un sobrecoste a los que paguen por paypal que por lo que vendo es de 3 a 8 veces más la comisión.
> 
> Creo que no es el más barato, pero desde hace años paso de otros bancos. Deberían hacer una telefónica.




Pero tengo entendido que son un poco exigentes en cuanto a los requisitos ¿no?

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:22 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> PayPal tiene diferentes métodos y formas de funcionar del API, dependiendo de cuál implementes, puede salir una cosa u otra en el proceso del pago.



Uuuummmm ¿cuales?, yo creia o habia visto en los videos en internet una sola.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:25 ----------




Señor Importante dijo:


> La Caixa ante la competencia está cambiando el chip de las comisiones desorbitadas del 2,5-3,5% de antes....



Pues yo fui el otro dia a consultar en una caixa, y ademas de dejarme la impresion de que no sabia mucho de lo que hablaba el que me atendio, me dio a entender (segun un folleto) que cobra 100 euros y luego una cantidad fija mensual dependiente de lo que factures, creo empieza en 9 euros...

¿entendí mal?...


----------



## wililon (21 Oct 2013)

diga2299 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 07:16 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En resumen y salvo que me acuerde mal: 

Paypal más sencillo pero muy caro. No te piden tus datos hasta llevar 2.500 euros en pagos y cuando superas esta cantidad con escaner algún papel vale. Cobran 0.35 EUR + 3.5% te bajan este porcentaje al aumentar de 2.500 eur/mes pero hay que vender una barbaridad para bajar del 2%.

ING mucho más barato, piden más papeles y llevar constituido 6 meses. Supongo que los demás bancos serán parecidos. Cobran 0.85% siempre. En una oficina Santander pedí información y parecía que les estaba hablando en chino, no saqué nada en claro.

En ningún caso se paga nada fijo ni antes ni durante.

Supongo que paypal está bien para empezar y cuando llegues a un volumen merece la pena cambiar (o añadir)


----------



## Señor Importante (22 Oct 2013)

He encontrado el papel que me dieron los de la Caixa con los precios ahi van

http://i.imgur.com/vy5o42K.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UHismDJ.jpg


Lo de los 100€ de La Caixa son "negociables" a mi me lo ofrecieron a 0€ porque hace un par de años tenia el TPV con ellos y vieron que conmigo se hacia de oro con lo que me robaban en comisión por ventas y por eso era el gancho para que volviera con ellos. 

Lo que no me gusta es que cobren si o si algo de mantenimiento cuando tienes
El Banco Sabadell lo da sin coste de mantenimiento al mes si haces 20 operaciones o ING a 0€ de mantenimiento.


Un detalle ING va por 4B y la programación es distinta a Servired o Redsys que es la que tiene La Caixa, Sabadell, Bankinter, bueno todos estos...

http://www.servired.es/espanol/miembros.htm


No os dejeís timar, hay competencia y si no TPV internacionales ccbill.com , authorize.net, etc, etc


----------



## Ropabebe (25 Oct 2013)

*Ambos: Paypal y cualquier otro TPV*

Creo que en una tienda online cuantas más opciones de pago se ofrezcan mucho mejor. El paypal es compatible con otros tpv y yo creo que es recomendable poner ambos, hay mucha gente que todavía no sabe lo que es paypal, y otros muchos que si no es a través de paypal no se atreven a comprar. Si es verdad que las comisiones de Paypal son más altas pero creo que es indispensable tenerlo pues da más confianza a los clientes y por lo tanto da más ventas.


----------



## casapapiMIX (13 Mar 2015)

Tengo una duda a ver si me la podéis resolver o dar vuestro punto de vista.

Actualmente en nuestra tienda tenemos tanto el TPV de ing como el pago standard de PayPal.

El caso es que el 3d secure que obliga a los clientes a meter la coordenada, el pin o el código que reciben en el sms cuando usan el tpv, nos provoca bastantes cancelaciones que tratos de recuperar luego contactando con ellos por mail... Cuando quieren seguir adelante con la compra les envianoes solicitud de pago por PayPal y utilizan su tarjeta y finalizan la compra. Pero la pasarela estándar de PayPal para los que no están registrados es un poco confusa.

El caso es que nuestra venta es muy impulsiva y el dar tiempo al cliente para que se lo piense nos hace perder ventas.

Sabéis si la pasarela integral de PayPal pide los códigos estos del 3d secure? La idea sería quitar el TPV y trabajar con la pasarela integral para los pagos de PayPal y con tarjetas.

Gracias


----------



## MisterWhite (17 May 2016)

El sabadell creo que tiene las mejores condiciones hoy dia. Ahora no me acuerdo pero tengo por ahi papeles. Ofrecian cuenta sin comisiones, y un % bajito de comision por venta.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (18 May 2016)

Luisma eres un gilipollas.

Un mensajito de nada no es spam ni tampono molesta si viene a cuento como es el caso.


----------



## luismarple (18 May 2016)

Vale vale, esta noche los borro. No seáis pesaos. 

Ahora con el movil no puedo


----------



## Silvianrp (21 Jul 2016)

*Implementacion de pasarela de pago*

Hola, soy nueva en este tema de las pasarelas de pago y quisiera saber bien cómo funcionan. 

Estoy creando un sitio web para recibir donaciones nacionales e internacionales que irán directamente a la cuenta de una Fundación sin ánimo de lucro. Estoy ubicada en Colombia y me gustaria saber cuál es la mejor opción para esto. 

Gracias


----------

